

XKCD: Click to Drag, full-screen with cursor control - andrewaylett
http://ares.aylett.co.uk/xkcd/

======
andrewaylett
I copied a couple of the hints people have given here and there, and thought
I'd share. If anyone has any more nice ideas, let me know and I'll try to add
them.

